# Buying "HopShot" in Australia?



## slash22000 (31/5/13)

So I'm looking to make a recipe that calls for "HopShot": http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/hopshot.html

I can't find anywhere in Australia that sells it. I've been told that "isomerised hop extract" is the same thing? I've seen a few places selling that, but it seems to be like "no name" random branded stuff? I've also seen places selling like 10kg buckets of the shite, I only need ~10mL ...

I see Craftbrewer does aroma/flavour hop liquids but I need a bittering liquid.

For the record, the reason the recipe uses "HopShot" is because it's what the real brewery uses, and also because the beer uses ~400g of hops as it is. :huh:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/5/13)

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=7586


----------



## slash22000 (31/5/13)

Cheers Liam. Have you used that one before? Does it come with any instructions on how bitter it is per mL?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/5/13)

yeah I have used it. By memory it had a guide along the lines of [x] drops per 750 bottle will give you [x] additional IBU.

or you could follow MHB's advice here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/11808-isohops/


----------



## treefiddy (31/5/13)

The HopShot goo is not the same as IsoHop.

The HopShot goo is extracted from hops via supercritical CO2, and it pretty much the useful stuff in hops without the vegetative nonsense. You add it to the kettle just like you would hops.
So 60 minutes in the boil converts most alpha acids into bitter iso-alpha acids. Boil the goo for a shorter amount of time and you form less isomers, retaining more hop flavour.

IsoHop is the same goo, but has undergone a secondary process to convert the alpha acids into iso-alpha acids for you (no boiling necessary).
Add that stuff as per MHB's instruction above I guess.


----------

